# amp connectors



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

anybody happen to know where i can buy some connectors that bmw uses for it's amps espically the elo's

tnx


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You can't, at least the 42pin one that E46 uses. Well, the side that's on the car you can get if you buy an amp harness. You can piece together some 0.100 header connectors and mod some slide connectors (I've done that before) or you can take an amp apart and use that:


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*amp shell?*



Kaz said:


> You can't, at least the 42pin one that E46 uses. Well, the side that's on the car you can get if you buy an amp harness. You can piece together some 0.100 header connectors and mod some slide connectors (I've done that before) or you can take an amp apart and use that:


wow

I've got 2 questions

What was that photo of?? was that a gutted box you used with those cables going to something you riged up like say a aftermkt amp??

know a place where i can buy a broken amp??? i'd just sorta need the connectors


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

photo2000a said:


> wow
> 
> I've got 2 questions
> 
> ...


It's what I said it is; a disassembled stock amp. I bought one along with some stock HK speakers (which I took apart and used for speaker mounting rings and speaker harness connectors) for dirt cheap on Fanatics (I looked both there and on eBay). Disassembled the amp and extracted the part that has the big ELO connector, then made it so I could wire up all the connections to my VEN4, and back out from my aftermarket amp. It's not in the car yet; I still have to build the amp rack and sub enclosure that both fit between the spare tire and the floor.

When I'm done, I'll have a 100% reversible system with almost no cut wires (I screwed up and cut the door tweeter wires when I didn't have to), and almost no evidence that there's anything other than the stock system in.


----------

